

Tom Mitchell working on new Machine Learning chapters - Nogwater
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~tom/NewChapters.html

======
kjhughes
Note that the downloadable chapter is _draft of September, 2005, 2010_ , so a
new edition may be less imminent than title implies.

------
tbirdz
The first edition of this book is a classic, and I highly recommend it to
anyone interested in Machine Learning. It's really cool that a 2nd edition is
coming out, I can't wait to read it!

